# Used Trek 8000 or New bike



## Riley.bc (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm looking at getting a hardtail MTB, will be using offroad on mild terrain. Currently own a 2000 Giant Yukon.

My budget is only $650. I'm very interested in a used hardtail Trek 8000. Rather than getting a brand new bike of less quality. Just wanted to know what people thought of the bike? Would a 05-08 model be outdated?


----------



## SpyderPride (Jul 22, 2008)

The frame would be really nice and worth upgrading if you want a light weight xc hardtail. What fork does it have? I noticed the '07 has a 100 mm Reba stock.

--
Sent from my DROID Incredible 4G LTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

completed sales for trek 8000 on ebay. You have to make a free account to see them. Red means item was not sold = price too high. green are sales that went through, that's what you want to concentrate on.

Trek 8000 | eBay

given that a used 2010 is about $980 shipped,
2010 trek 8000 mountain bike disc brakes no reserve specialized fuji(msrp$2100) | eBay

I'd look at somethig like this
Sette 29er Razzo medium frame with reba race 100 29er fork | eBay


----------



## Riley.bc (Oct 14, 2012)

The forks on the 06 and 05 are still Rock Shox Reba SL, but only 80mm travel =( Can you tell the difference between the 80mm and 100mm travel in the rough stuff? They have heaps of great parts stock all Shimano! Not sure if they would be outdated by now though?

Thanks for the ebay tip. I'll have a look now!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

If the Trek is in good shape, good fork, and quality components, and extremely well taken care of I would get it or a different used bike. You can get more bang for your buck used.


----------



## Riley.bc (Oct 14, 2012)

The Sette 29er looks like a neat package cheers for that


----------



## Riley.bc (Oct 14, 2012)

I really like the Trek 8000. Yeah I have seen many near new used bikes for almost half the price of what they were new! It's just case of finding the right one =D Really don't see the point of buying new atm on my budget.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

A new pricepoint bike is about the cost of a similar equipped used brand name bike but with a warranty. If you don't like the frame, you can swap the high quality parts to a new frame and come out ahead compared to buying new or used brand name.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Riley.bc said:


> I really like the Trek 8000. Yeah I have seen many near new used bikes for almost half the price of what they were new! It's just case of finding the right one =D Really don't see the point of buying new atm on my budget.


Riley, I feel ya man. With a budget of 600 I can a Jamis dakota, steel, now the dragon, with Fox fork, full xt components except the crank and it lasted me for four years until I wanted a bike better suited to racing. I had to rebuild the fork a few months later, but you can find some very good bikes used if you're patient. I suggest for you to keep riding the Yukon and looking for a great used bike.


----------



## SpyderPride (Jul 22, 2008)

Riley.bc said:


> The Sette 29er looks like a neat package cheers for that


Are you sure you would like a 29er? You may already know, but they are better at rolling over rough patches, better traction overall, and more ground clearance in general. Best suited to riders over 6 ft tall. The downsides are more resistance to acceleration, less nimble in the tight twisties, generally heavier and more expensive including spare parts. 29er fanboys will agree with the positives but debate the negatives, however it is simple rational physics... How they feel is highly subjective.

--
Sent from my DROID Incredible 4G LTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Riley.bc said:


> I'm looking at getting a hardtail MTB, will be using offroad on mild terrain. Currently own a 2000 Giant Yukon.
> 
> My budget is only $650. I'm very interested in a used hardtail Trek 8000. Rather than getting a brand new bike of less quality. Just wanted to know what people thought of the bike? Would a 05-08 model be outdated?


At a 650 budget new will be pretty hard to get really nice bike. You can get entry level, but that is about it. 650 in the used market will get you a lot more bike.

As for being outdated. Nothing in 05-08 will be outdated. My 2003 KHS with V-brakes is technically outdated, but it will still go anywhere I will take it. Point is in hardtail outdated is more of a marketing spin.

Buy a bike in good shape with good components and it will give you years of great service.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

"Rod" said:


> If the Trek is in good shape, good fork, and quality components, and extremely well taken care of I would get it or a different used bike. You can get more bang for your buck used.


I agree


----------



## Riley.bc (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, I'm about 5"10 so I think a 29er would be ok, but I do like the smaller feel and lightness of a 26er like the Trek 8000. It's just whatever good quality used MTB comes up in my price range really.


----------



## Riley.bc (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah Rod I'm just sitting tight till the right bike comes around. I'll keep you guy's posted on how the search goes.


----------



## Riley.bc (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the Info Joe. On another note does anyone know what year the Trek 8000 was given hydraulic disc brakes?


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

bikepedia.com 

Good place to do searches like this.


----------



## Tulok (Oct 9, 2012)

used all the way! I regret buying a new diamondback this year, I could've gotten a much nicer bike a few years old (and that weigh nearly 10 lbs less)


----------



## Riley.bc (Oct 14, 2012)

Just picked up a 06 Trek 8000. Guy had it sitting in his garage for two years =D Changed the road tyres for some offroad rubber and took it for a spin today. Woohoo it's an upgrade from my 2000 Giant Yukon!


----------



## jamesmoyna (Dec 26, 2012)

*What MTB*

Hi guys,

I am a total noob to mtb, I searched around and read a ton of stuff online and the more I reed to more I am confused.... I hope I am ot taking this thread over ut it is very close to the answer I am looking for.

I am looking to buy a hardtail bike, living where I live, I am limited with selection. I found a lightly used 2011 trek 8000 selling for $1250, (suspension: fox alps, 100 mm; shifter: shimano slx, 10; Front plates SLX, rear Deore Xt, breaks: avid elixir R).

Is this an ok buy?

Second option is the Focus Black Forest 4.0$ 2012 lightly used with a simillar setup (pretty much stock as far as I can see) asking price 850

There is a third opt, a Ghost mtb, don't have all of the specs but ai know the shiffts and the gear set is all XT. This is a new bike, asking price $1150

Please help, any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Find out the retail prices on the bikes. bikepedia.com is a good resource for this, but you can also find it by Googling.

All three sound like they'd be okay starter bikes. I think a bike drops about 40% of its value when the original owner wheels it out of the store, and a bit more for every year and every scratch afterwards.

Condition of the drivetrain is a good canary for condition of the bike in general. Here's an article that discusses wear.
Chain Maintenance

Don't buy a bike that's not in ridable condition when you buy it. If the bike shifts well during test-ride and the chain measures well, the drivetrain's probably in good shape.

Good luck!


----------



## jamesmoyna (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you Andrw, I appricate your input. I will look in all of the pints you stated.


----------



## Riley.bc (Oct 14, 2012)

All those bikes would be good options! I would take each bike for a test ride and see which bike fits you the best! =D

Don't think you can go wrong with the Trek 8000. I own an 06 Trek 8000 so I may be biased though


----------



## jamesmoyna (Dec 26, 2012)

*Scott*

Thank you mate.... i appreciate it.

I found another bike: Scott Genius 2011

Is this any good? Would it be a better choice thank the Treck? Thx


----------

